# one kitten out, others inside



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

my kitty has had one kitten and has now been in labor for 12 hours. is this normal or should we be worried?

thanks


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

PLEASE, it's really urgent


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

If the time between kittens has been more than an hour you need to get her to a vet ASAP


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> If the time between kittens has been more than an hour you need to get her to a vet ASAP


theres only been one kitten, and 12+ hours


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Then I hope by now you have been to a vet.


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> Then I hope by now you have been to a vet.


he said a c-section would be more money than we have on our hands. what should we do?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Ask your vet to allow you to make payments on the bill - this is a life and death situation not only for the kittens but also for the momma cat.
Please let us know how it goes - I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

ioana said:


> Ask your vet to allow you to make payments on the bill - this is a life and death situation not only for the kittens but also for the momma cat.
> Please let us know how it goes - I will keep you in my thoughts!


we cant do payments, they said! i'm so confused, what should we do?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Go to a different vet - they should really try and work with you in this situation. I would understand for a vet office not to allow a person to do so unless they were bad payers not otherwise. Check all the closest vet offices in your area first; talk to them on the phone and explain the situation. When it works out (I strongly hope so) call back your previous vet and tell them you will no longer need their services since you have found a compassionate vet that will work with you to save your kitties' lives
I hope it works out - it sounds very insensitive of them - I hope your kitty will do well - best wishes!


----------



## televators (Jul 26, 2004)

update: one more kitten freed from the evil kitty horns!

yay! thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank God! There should be a fund for emergencies, or some allowance in the cost. What price can we put on life? It's priceless.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Is your kitty doing alright now?


----------

